# risos: ja ja ja, kkkk



## Paticas23

¡Hola a todos nuevamente!

Me pueden ayudar a descubrir como los brasileños se ríen??

Si en español es ¡ja, ja, ja!

¿Cómo es en portugues de Brasil?

Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Uma forma é rá rá rá rá .... 
Na internet você encontrará:  
rs rs = risos
k k k k = qua qua qua 
aha ha ha
ihi hi hi


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Também tem uma que está se popularizando bastante: _huahauahauahauhauaha_


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> rs rs = risos



Obrigado, Vanda
você esclareceu uma dúvida que assombrava a minha cabeça faz tempo. 

Mais uma onomatopeia: *he he he! 
*(Não tenho a certeza se é usada no Brasil.)


----------



## Vanda

Ah! sim, havia me esquecido do _he he he_. Eu mesma uso muito.


----------



## Paticas23

Muchas gracias!!!

pero sigo teniendo una duda... entre todas las que habéis propuesto ¿cuál es la que que con mayor frecuencia se usa en Brasil?

Gracias!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bem...

Realmente não há nenhuma preferência por uma das formas (como ocorre com o _¡ja, ja, ja!_ em Espanhol), ou seja, quase todas elas são usadas indiscriminadamente, ao gosto do autor.

Eu diria que um riso mais contido seria algo como: hahahahaha (pode escrever ha, ha, ha!, mas eu prefiro tudo junto)

Um riso mais "escandaloso" poderia ser: KKKKKKKKKKKKK

OBS.: Desculpe por não escrever em Espanhol, mas não tenho muito segurança com essa língua. Espero que tenha entendido.

Abraços


----------



## Paticas23

muchas gracias Marcio Afonso por la respuesta. 

¡Y la disculpa no es necesaria! ¡Te entiendo perfectamente!

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda...

¡Hasta pronto!


----------



## Panameño-

O que significa as letras *rsrsrsrs* em uma frase?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Panameño- said:


> O que significa as letras *rsrsrsrs* em uma frase?


 
Risadas, risos...etc.


----------



## Panameño-

Ah,  obridago pela resposta rápida


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá amigos foreros!

Em Espanhol a onomatopéia mais usada pelo riso é jajajaja. Quais são os mais usados em Português?

(Procurei se já tínhamos um fio sobre o tópico, mas não consegui encontrar nenhum)

Obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá amigos foreros!
> 
> Em Espanhol a onomatopéia mais usada pelo riso é jajajaja. Quais são os mais usados em Português?
> 
> (Procurei se já tínhamos um fio sobre o tópico, mas não consegui encontrar nenhum)
> 
> Obrigado


Já há o tópico, mas não sei como vinculá-lo.

Em todo o caso, em portugês é:
ha ha ha 
he he he
hi hi hi
rsrsssss
UAHAHAHAHAHAAAUU

Etc.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Obrigado Ricardo.

Uma vez vi kkkkkkk. Será uma nova forma (de internet)?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Obrigado Ricardo.
> 
> Uma vez vi kkkkkkk. Será uma nova forma (de internet)?



Pode ser.


----------



## Vanda

Veja o post número 2.


----------



## Outsider

Em português, acho que valem todas as vogais. 

ha-ha-ha (riso normal)
he-he-he (riso cúmplice)
hi-hi-hi (risinho)
ho-ho-ho (riso do Pai Natal)
hu-hu-hu (riso desvairado)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Obrigado, Vanda e Outsider.


----------



## Sophie_C

Outsider said:


> Em português, acho que valem todas as vogais.
> 
> ha-ha-ha (riso normal)
> he-he-he (riso cúmplice)
> hi-hi-hi (risinho)
> ho-ho-ho (riso do Pai Natal)
> hu-hu-hu (riso desvairado)




Que boa análise dos "risos" da internet! Acertou em todos!!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ontem estava lendo, na Folha de São Paulo, uma entrevista que o Umberto Eco deu ao jornal espanhol El País e no final da entrevista ele exclama: “*Rarara!*” Sendo um escritor italiano que dá uma entrevista para um jornal espanhol e que logo foi traduzida para português, eu fico confuso se é uma exclamação comum em italiano, espanhol o em português e, além de isso, não sei o que significa, só posso conjecturar.

_O que eu disse sobre Napoleão como certeza está errado, porque ele não apenas viveu a Revolução Francesa como também a história de Napoleão. *Rarara!*_
  (fim da entrevista)

  Obrigado
  A.A.


----------



## Vanda

rarara= jajajajajaja- kkkkkk= rsrs= e todas as outras onomatopéias que o pessoal consegue inventar para risos e gargalhadas.


----------



## Mangato

Ra Ra Ra é un grito de trinfo deportivo. esta noche después del España Rusia cantaremos España, España, ra ra ra ( O lloraremos y no diremos nada)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muchas gracias Vanda y Mangato.
Era simple la respuesta y yo me compliqué pensando qué quería decir.
Y Mangato, que se cumplan tus deseos de gritar ¡rarara!
A.A.


----------



## MOMO2

De vez en cuando en algunos mensajes de correo-e veo esto
 
......rssss.....
 
 
¿Qué significa?
 
Gracias
Momo


----------



## Vanda

Além de todos acima, mais este hilo.


----------



## MOMO2

Parece nós, (omito) em nosso diuturno (omito) com a patroa ...kkkkkkk...cutuca e corre!, ou melhor, tenta fechar o vidro! ...kkkkkkkk...neto.

En verdad me sirve ayuda con toda la frase porque no logro darle un sentido.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda,

Momo


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim, é a onomatopéia de risada, conforme os posts acima.


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Bom dia!!! Quando eu quero enfatizar uma coisa divertida escrevou "ja, ja, ja!!! (em espanhol). Como posso dizer o mesmo em português? Os brasileiros usam: "rrrrrrrrrrrrr", ou "rarararararara" ? Super obrigada!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Por favor, veja a longa discussão acima.


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Muito obrigada, Vanda, pela resposta!!!!!


----------



## Sanduleak

Olá, alguém sabe qual é o significado de "kkk" en Twitter?
Obrigada 


Hola, sabe alguin qué significa "kkk"? Lo vi mucho por el Twitter.
Muchas gracias


----------



## englishmania

Sanduleak said:


> Olá, alguém sabe qual é o significado de "kkk" en Twitter?
> Obrigada
> 
> 
> Hola, sabe alguin qué significa "kkk"? Lo vi mucho por el Twitter.
> Muchas gracias




It's a laugh.


----------

